# Very inventive!



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

One week ago today @Rondo hit me with a spectacular cigar bomb. And today he hit me again with these way cool old-time cigar invention patent drawings. These are getting framed and hung in the bunker. Oops, did I mention "_THE BUNKER_"? Well, I guess the secret's out. Ron's attempt at warding off assured mutual destruction created some serious tremors, but alas, I'm safe and sound here in the silo, surrounded by my corps of island and Central American mercenaries, formulating plans for a sortie of my own. (bwahahahaha)

















Thank you Ron! Once again, that was very thoughtful!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

That is awesome! Nice one Ron.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Very original. Awesome hit, @Rondo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang, that’ll be awesome hanging on the wall!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Very cool gift @Rondo! I think it's perfect for the guy who was around when these patents were first submitted! ound:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is super cool!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Now that is some fine looking and sophisticated stuff...I should steal those.😊


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Those will look nice in The Bunker ! Of course we should probably see some pics to, you know, make sure they are hung straight and all.... Great idea for a bomb !


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

love it


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Ron.. You come through with the coolest stuff

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hit em with style! 

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

too cool for school!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Super Cool!!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Really thoughtful hit Ron, and the perfect target as well!


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Those are awesome, great hit will look good framed.. i’d Like to to the end results..


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

The perfect gift for someone who's invented a tool for performing surgery on the internal anatomy of cigars. Very cool @Rondo.


----------

